# Who are all our participants in the CF Open?



## dknob (Mar 11, 2013)

I know Goon and myself are picking shit up and putting them down.

Anybody else?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 11, 2013)

My brother did the one over the weekend.  
He did 128 total reps, 2 shy of completing the 135# snatches.


----------



## dknob (Mar 11, 2013)

i hit 150, and collapsed right after the last burpee like a bitch


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 11, 2013)

He said a good buddy of his (former Marine) hit 185 total reps.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 12, 2013)

My brother and I are signed up. I didn't plan accordingly, or expect the first WOD to be that wicked.


----------



## dknob (Mar 12, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> He said a good buddy of his (former Marine) hit 185 total reps. The mind boggles.


damn! only 9 people hit 185


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 14, 2013)

10 minute all out sprint for 13.2!!!
MWOD has some good tips on how to prep for it and a few pointers for performing the exercises.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 14, 2013)

good luck dknob. I expect to see in CF Games


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 14, 2013)

FML. 13.2 after a heavy back/shoulder day yesterday was no bueno. The 115# shoulder to OH is what killed me. I made it through 4 rounds + 5 OH + 6 DL = 131 total reps.
I'm going to have at it again on Sunday and see if I can improve my numbers. The box jumps are the sleeper. They'll gas you before you get back under the bar. Here's the MWOD video with prep/tips.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2013)

Shit, didn't see this thread until now. As Dknob said, I'm in, as well as the wife. I just did 13.2 yesterday, and I self admittedly am not in the best endurance shape coming out of a upstate NY winter, and it showed with how gassed I was on the box jumps. The weight was fine, i don't think it ever took me more than about 30 seconds to get through that... it was just those damn box jumps. I ended up with 154 though.


----------



## dknob (Mar 15, 2013)

Ugh, I hit 213.. not happy. I came off heavy dead lifts and one rep max back squat days prior and the 115 started cramping my back up.

I'll go again Sat/Sun and I better hit 230+..

As for CF Games.. bahahah good one


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm with you Dknob, I train heavy barbell compound lifts MWF and was hurting.

Went to an affiliate with my brother to judge and submit there for convenience. Ended up with 219. They told us to do step ups to conserve energy, and my brother did 2 rounds less than his inventory run on Thursday. I should have just saved the step ups for 2-3 reps every other round to get a breather.


----------



## dknob (Mar 17, 2013)

Second round puts me at 228. Still not happy. wanted the 240


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 17, 2013)

My brother did 227, all step ups, no jumping.  
I'm having another go tomorrow.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in the open, but due to current duty location I havent been able to upload the videos. Its disheartening, but I'm still doing the movements with a small group of guys out here.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not in the open, but I dropped into a box in Ft. Collins on Thursday and did 13.2 with them. I got 131 as well. After being up at this elevation for a few weeks I would have thought I'd be more adapted to the thinner air, but I felt completely gassed after round 1.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 18, 2013)

WTF happened?



> Josh Golden will not have a valid score on 13.2, and thus he will be out of contention as an individual at the 2013 Southern California Regional.​
> CrossFit Grover Beach will not be permitted to validate workouts for the remainder of the 2013 CrossFit Games season.​
> CrossFit takes the competition and movement standards very seriously. Everyone competing, especially those aspiring to Regionals or beyond, must ensure their performances meet or exceed all established standards.​


----------



## goon175 (Mar 18, 2013)

Never mind, this happened...holy shit...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2013)

Not hitting full hip extension/lock out on the box jumps and those few reps where he went from ground to OH vice shoulder to OH are what killed him.  
387 reps is pretty damn impressive, regardless.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Mar 19, 2013)

my buddy out here is DGAR got DQed for the box jumps too. I was chatting with another buddy back in OH and he called it; most people will be dinged for the box jumps.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 19, 2013)

I did 13.2 again today.  
5 rounds + 5 OH + 3 DL = 158 total reps
All push jerk & all step ups.


----------



## dknob (Mar 24, 2013)

gd 13.3 killed me. I won't even try it twice nor will I say what I got lol


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 24, 2013)

I had one shot to do it, and my camera man accidentally dropped my phone after the wall balls. Had to head out for the airport 30min after. 150+85. Better luck next year.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck 13.3, didn't even try it.  My brother got 150 + 80.
A chick I dated in high school, straight off the boat Russian, gymnast, track star, etc. who picked up CF about 8 months ago got to the muscle ups with 2 minutes left.  Couldn't do any muscle ups though.  She's a monster.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pro tip: Don't let your wife be the judge. When you get No-Rep'd, you will feel the need for domestic violence immediately.


----------



## dknob (Mar 28, 2013)

my girl hit the muscle ups around 9:15, managed to do only one though :/

13.4 = 75 reps


----------



## goon175 (Mar 28, 2013)

did you touch and go on the clean and jerks?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 28, 2013)

Hanging on while doing those T2B for 13.4 is going to start destroying already-fatigued shoulders.


----------



## dknob (Mar 29, 2013)

goon175 said:


> did you touch and go on the clean and jerks?


touch and go for 3s and 6s, and 3 of the 9s.
I dropped off the toe 2 bars only once during the 12 rep round


----------



## goon175 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a 4 minute WOD for this guy tomorrow!


----------



## dknob (Apr 23, 2013)

495 deadlift PR whatsup bitches


----------

